# IELTS general or academic ??



## kenyakorn (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi,

which IELTS do I have to do for the general skilled migration (or state sponsored) ?

And whats the difference? I mean is "academic" more complicated? Is it safe to do the "academic" do be accepted anyway? Or is "general" the one that is always accepted?

bye


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

kenyakorn said:


> Hi,
> 
> which IELTS do I have to do for the general skilled migration (or state sponsored) ?
> 
> ...


Last time I checked, they're both accepted. 

I prefer to take the general. The last time I looked at the reading passages for the academic test - it looked like the ones given on the GRE /GMAT exams.


----------



## WeekrisH (Feb 21, 2011)

kenyakorn said:


> Hi,
> 
> which IELTS do I have to do for the general skilled migration (or state sponsored) ?
> 
> ...


Hi 
The General version of the IELTS is sufficient for claim points for your English language ability when you lodge your application with DIAC. However i believe certain skill assessment bodies e.g Nurse, Solicitor etc require that you sit the Academic version of IELTS as one of their pre-requisites. 
Based on your occupation you need to look up which Skill assessment organization you need to apply for and what their requirements are.


----------



## kenyakorn (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok. Thanks. I will be assessed by ACS (Software Developer/Software Architect). So "general IELTS" should be fine.


----------



## oz309 (Mar 22, 2011)

@kenyakorn 

For any GSM visa type you will have to take "General" IELTS, until and otherwise specified

Cheers 
Oz309



kenyakorn said:


> Ok. Thanks. I will be assessed by ACS (Software Developer/Software Architect). So "general IELTS" should be fine.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

WeekrisH said:


> Hi
> The General version of the IELTS is sufficient for claim points for your English language ability when you lodge your application with DIAC. However i believe certain skill assessment bodies e.g Nurse, Solicitor etc require that you sit the Academic version of IELTS as one of their pre-requisites.
> Based on your occupation you need to look up which Skill assessment organization you need to apply for and what their requirements are.



Can nurses, solicitors, etc I submit a General training IELTS to DIAC and Academic IELTS to their skill asessing authority?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Can nurses, solicitors, etc I submit a General training IELTS to DIAC and Academic IELTS to their skill asessing authority?



Pls refer to Booklet 6, they mentioned GT is good to go unless Assessing authority requires otherwise.

******************************************************
*Evidence to support your application*

You need to ensure you are able to provide evidence of the level of your English language ability attained at time of invitation. IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. Unless you are required to do otherwise by your assessing authority you only need to take the general training test.

You will need to provide your IELTS test result as evidence of your English language ability. You only need to provide the Test Report Form (TRF) Number that is on your IELTS certificate.

Test results must be no more than 3 years old at the time you apply.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

thewall said:


> Pls refer to Booklet 6, they mentioned GT is good to go unless Assessing authority requires otherwise.
> 
> ******************************************************
> *Evidence to support your application*
> ...



Thanks. I did read that part but in practice, it's a bit more complicated. I contacted my assessing body and they said clearly and expressly that they require Academic for their own reigstration purposes BUT not for immigration purposes (so can send in General Training one to DIAC). I'm a bit worried whether immigration understands it properly that way. However, I've read some of the thread that nurses have submitted General Training IELTS results to DIAC and got their visa (although they need the Academic version to get their registration as a nurse). So, it does look that immigration understands it that way. Thanks again.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

thewall said:


> Pls refer to Booklet 6, they mentioned GT is good to go unless Assessing authority requires otherwise.
> 
> ******************************************************
> *Evidence to support your application*
> ...


Also, after surfing the web, I think it's just that some assessing bodies assess specially for migration purposes; whilst others assess for registration for their own professional registration purposes (and not for migration purposes). I think that's where the fine line is and that's why DIAC accepts General Training IELTS eventhough the Academic one is required for registration with the skills authority for some professions - it fell into the latter - where the assessing body is assessing for their own professional registration and not for migration purposes per se.


----------

